# Gospel Presentation Book for Simple Readers



## Moosepig (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello All,

I am on a mission trip all summer in a small town in Florida. The area is very dechurched- nearly everyone believes themselves to be a Christian but has no concept of grace and no personal relationship with Christ. It is a very poor town and very very uneducated. I am looking for a concise- around 50 pages. Gospel presentation book or booklet. I have found some good ones, but they are too complex in their wording. An example would be For Your Joy by Piper. For most people on this board, it is a very simple read, with little or no difficulty. But phrases like "There is a holy curse hanging over all sin. Not to punish would be unjust. The demeaning of God would be upheld," and "Therefore sin is not small, because it is not against a small Sovereign. The seriousness of an insult rises with the dignity of the one insulted," would probably lose a lot of the people around here. I want to be careful with my tone- I do not condescend over these people. But the truth is that they need a gospel presentation on a very basic reading level while maintaining the weight of the issue at hand.

If you guys have any ideas, they would be desperately appreciated. And either way please pray for opened hearts, minds, and doors here for us serving.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2013)

All of Grace by Spurgeon would be perfect. It's short. It's written in simple English. Everything is explained. The gospel is clearly proclaimed. It is probably about 100 pages, if you would deem it too long, but it is not too much longer than his sermons.


----------



## Mathetes (Jun 9, 2013)

"What Is The Gospel?" by Greg Gilbert is not bad. If nothing else, you can scan some of the contents and see if it suits your needs.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 9, 2013)

Blake you may be interested in a different sort of overview, but had you considered pocket gospels of Mark? I think Mark is the gospel written in the most simple style, and it immediately presents the reader with Jesus. I found KJV and NIV pocket editions very inexpensively. It's also quite short.


----------



## Dwimble (Jun 9, 2013)

I've got to go with Jake's suggestion, _All of Grace_ by Spurgeon. It is longer than you asked, at a bit over 100 pages, but it is truly excellent. I can't imagine something better. You can grab it on Amazon for about $6, and read it online for free at various sites, or download a PDF of it or other ebook format.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jun 10, 2013)

I would also recommend "All of Grace" by Spurgeon. 

You can get a modern English version here - All of Grace - A Spurgeon Collection: Charles Spurgeon, Stephen McCaskell: 9781935909682: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Jun 10, 2013)

John Blanchard wrote a lot of good stuff. Here is a link to his site.
John Blanchard

I would recommend most from his work Ultimate Questions. 
Ultimate Questions ESV: John Blanchard: 9780852346990: Amazon.com: Books

I also agree with "All of Grace"


----------



## Andres (Jun 10, 2013)

Mathetes said:


> "What Is The Gospel?" by Greg Gilbert is not bad. If nothing else, you can scan some of the contents and see if it suits your needs.



I also found this to be a great introduction/explanation of the gospel for someone who is just learning.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jun 10, 2013)

GoodTreeMinistries.com said:


> John Blanchard wrote a lot of good stuff. Here is a link to his site.
> John Blanchard
> 
> I would recommend most from his work Ultimate Questions.
> ...



How could I have forgotten Blanchard!! His stuff is great for evangelism.


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Jun 14, 2013)

Found Ultimate Questions by John Blanchard online to view for free if it helps. "Ultimate Questions" by John Blanchard


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 14, 2013)

This is a little tract that our church has produced that's very simple and helpful to use in conversations: How Good Are You?.


----------

